# Where to sell logs (SW Missouri)



## kcsnow (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys I own a farm in SW Missouri and we are going to clear about 80 acres of timber. I was wanting to know the place I can take my logs for the best money. 
Kansas city, or Joplin area preferred but would be willing to go further if the price was right.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 5, 2013)

What kind of wood?


----------



## kcsnow (Feb 6, 2013)

ash oak walnut pecan


----------



## twochains (Feb 6, 2013)

What are you hauling on? Have you checked the prices at Timberland in West Plains?


----------



## kcsnow (Feb 7, 2013)

no I haven't talked to them yet. I have a semi I could haul it on, but I was wanting to have a few guys come price it after we got it on the ground. then maybe have them pick it up???

I walked it again today and have a few semi loads about 2 semi loads of 15" walnut some bigger but most of it is 15". I have 2 or 3 truck loads of hackberry and box elder, there is also oak and pallet lumber trees. 

I found a guy in neosho mo that buys walnut, but would like to get a few guys to price it so I can make sure I get the best price. 
I have hear of another guy in butler. think I will have him price it when we get it on the ground.

About 12 years ago I worked for a mulch company and we had a saw mill in boliver and one in foursyth down by spring field. Anyone know if there is some one at these mills still?


----------



## GRTimberCO (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe call your state forestry agency. They should have a list of all the sawmill in the state or at least be able to tell you where to get it.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 12, 2013)

Check with the Missouri Forest Products Association. They've got a listing of certified loggers, and other resources for landowners. Especially with walnut, you should have the buyer bid the tree on the stump. Get several bids. Do not cut the tree yourself, unless you are sure of what you are doing. A couple of inches can make the difference between $5/bd ft veneer and $2/bd ft grade lumber.


----------



## mountainmandan (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know where you are, but there are two mills in Oldfield, and several cedar mills in taney county. I have sold walnut to one of them.

Dan


----------



## autis (Feb 22, 2013)

i wouldnt sell to Timberland. only reason my boss hauled to them is that they were ALWAYS buying...our local mills would fill up and he had no choice. id bet you could find a local mill with better prices.


----------

